# Best theratube for hunting



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey,I want to start hunting with my slingshots and i want to know what is the best thera tube setup.I dont want too much draw weight just what a normal guy can handle .Thanks .Sorry for the bad english.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21056-best-theratube-for-hunting-and-target-shooting/

Did you not ask the question yesterday?

Maybe somebody else has more info for you.


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes i asked yesterday but is slightly different because it is only focused on hunting. After searching in the forum I realized that that there isnt a topic just focused in hunting theratube . It is going to be useful to starters like me


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Dani Rodrigues said:


> Yes i asked yesterday but is slightly different because it is only focused on hunting. After searching in the forum I realized that that there isnt a topic just focused in hunting theratube . It is going to be useful to starters like me


dont know which forum you're searching in, but there already is a huge collection of suitable hunting setups:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Please use that thread.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Dani,

Henry recommended yesterday a looped Thera Tube yellow has enough power for hunting.

On his webpage http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/index.html he talks about that the green Thera Tube will get you into small game hunting.

Also the Thera tube red is ok.

http://rebelslingshotforum.freeforums.org/post12295.html#p12295


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> Dani,
> 
> Henry recommended yesterday a looped Thera Tube yellow has enough power for hunting.
> 
> ...


Yep, pseudo-taper Red is almost identical to looped Yellow in speed, power, and pull, roughly 20 pounds to get 200 fps with .50 lead. Single green is slower than either but can launch a heavier projectile at about 180 fps.


----------



## Dani Rodrigues (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help.Nice webpage Henry.


----------

